# Last Christmas - Wham!



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Hallo Liebe Buffed Community


Ich Wollte mal so in die Runde fragen wer auser mit den Song so Abgrund Tief Hast

Jedes Gott Verdammte Jahr der Selbe Scheiss ob Im Laden im Radio oder Im TV 
Es hat sich zu so was wie einer Seuche entwickelt und es wierd auch mal Zeit das dieser Dreck Song vom TV verschwindet

Fruher als kleines Kind hab icvh ihn noch gemocht aber jetzt hase ich ihn .

Wen ein Moderator einer anderen meinung ist dan Bitte wen er mochte Closen 


MFG Rexo 

_


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2009)

Laaast Christmas ... I gave you my heart ... and on the very next day, you gave it away ... La Laa ... LaLaLa La Laaa ...

Ja, scheiss Ohrwurm ...

*murmel* Merry hat ein kleines Lamm, sein Fell war weiß wie Schnee ...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

dann doch lieber Lamb of God :/


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag den Song auch nicht mehr, seit ich ihn vor einigen Jahren in der Schule auswendig lernen und vortragen musste..
Schlechte Rechtschreibung mag ich übrigens auch nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

hör bloß auf mit dem lied, ich wills nur dann hören wenn's wirklich unumgägnlich ist ^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Konnte mier eh das als Weihnachts SOng vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Song von Weird Al 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weird al Yankovic CHristmas Ground Zero_


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

zu dem lied passt nur die antwort von dope...

DIE MF DIE hehe....

ne ich hass dieses gedudel... da muss ich mir immer gute mucke anhörn


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Na wenn, dann der. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (4. Dezember 2009)

Wie jedes Jahr grausam. Und dann wird es auch noch rauf und runter gepspielt...

Wenn schon "Weihnachtslieder" dann doch bitte dieser Art Wednesday 13 - Buried by christmas

Mfg Furiel : )


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse euch. Jetzt läuft mir der Song wieder nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Tut mir leid_


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mag denn Song irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der hier ist auch gut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach ihr kennt denn besten Weihnacht Song nicht! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvreR78-5FQ Das Singe ich am 24 xD ^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_O NOEZ!!! 

_


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Dezember 2009)

Erinner mich immer an:


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_ICh mag den Song jetzt schon irgentwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

hehe, der Song ist gut


ein Lied bei dem man einfach anfängt zu grinsen


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Wollte mal so in die Runde fragen wer auser mit den Song so Abgrund Tief Hast_


*meld*
Wahrscheinlich gibt es keinen Song der mir MEHR auf´n Sack geht als dieser und ich werd mich in 60 Jahren noch drüber aufregen, wenn die Kacke jedes Jahr aufs neue gedudelt wird. Aber dann, liebes 1Life, bitte NICHT SCHON IM NOVEMBER... da trifft es einen völlig unerwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *meld*
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es keinen Song der mir MEHR auf´n Sack geht als dieser und ich werd mich in 60 Jahren noch drüber aufregen, wenn die Kacke jedes Jahr aufs neue gedudelt wird. Aber dann,* liebes 1Life*, bitte NICHT SCHON IM NOVEMBER... da trifft es einen völlig unerwartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh gott :x wie ich dieses lied hasse! und es wird jedes jahr gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Ist wie n Pickel will nicht weg gehen ^^_


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Dezember 2009)

Tja, Wham war damals nun recht erfolgreich und Schwarm vieler -
so auch dieses Lied.
Damals fand ich es noch ok - heute kann ich es auch nicht mehr hören - muß ich aber auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur kotzen könnte ich viel viel eher, wenn dauernd solche "Kotztopics" aufgemacht werden!

ich mag immer noch etwas (was sogar sinnvoll war^)



Ach da kommen Erinnerungen auf, wenn man die ganze Musiker dort sieht. ...

................................................


----------



## Assari (4. Dezember 2009)

Laaast Christmas ... I gave you my heart ... and on the very next day, you gave it away ... La Laa ... LaLaLa La Laaa ... &#9829;


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

BOAH MAAAAAN das Lied geht einem so auf den Sack -.- Ich kann das langsam nicht mehr hören ! Wenn ich das höre denk ich mir immer : SHIT wo sind meine Kopfhörer, ich muss weg hier!


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem versteh ich nicht, wie diese nervige Nummer immer wieder auf´s neue in die Charts einsteigen kann. Wer kauft das denn noch... JEDES JAHR???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (5. Dezember 2009)

Mag ich lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_WTF xD _


----------



## F-S-N (5. Dezember 2009)

ÄÄÄHHHHH??? gibt es gute Weihnachtssongs??? Also ich hab noch keinen gefunden....


----------



## Teal (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe diesen Song noch nie gemocht, und zum Ohrwurm kommt es nie, da ich lieber das Radio gegen die Wand werfe, bevor ich mir diesen Schmarn anhöre.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub ich muss wieder pillen gegen meine wutanfälle nehmen weil immer wenn ich das lied höre will ich jemanden umbringen *schnaub*


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Was mich wundetr das noch nie einer wegen dem Song Amok gelaufen ist xD _


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was mich wundetr das noch nie einer wegen dem Song Amok gelaufen ist xD _


oh scheisse das ist gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich und ich bin auf einem Gymnasium *Panik*


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Hab Gerade eine Schrekliche Erkenntnis gemacht!!!

DIe gamer sind nicht wegen den game´s amok gelaufne sondern wegen dem Song Last Christmas die haben so kranke depressionen und wurausbruche dadurch gehabt das sie alles was iwie nach weihnachten aussieht toten wollen xD 

Verbietet Last Christmas ^^_


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

In welchen Thread könnte ich diesen Song besser reinpacken als hier? Hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGg


MAch es weg mach es weg!!!

**im Kreis Lauf und nach moderator schrei***_


----------



## Trinithi (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja Ja der Michels Schorsch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um einiges besser als dieses Gedudel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rqjZJjvqYM


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OMG! Dieser Thred verursacht bei mir Ohrenkrebs.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Dezember 2009)

Wham! ist doch geil^^ höre es jedes jahr zu weihnachten^^ kann einfach nicht genug davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

